# Is ATI tool safe??



## tanusgreystar (Nov 11, 2008)

I have ATI Radeon X1950 pro. Is it safe to run ATI tool with this card?? I want to oc it as much as possible without frying it. Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 11, 2008)

no, it will burn your house, steal your wife and drive off with her in your car


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 11, 2008)

it should be perfectly safe, maybe dont let it run on its own all night while you sleep, in case it really burns down your house (never heard of anything like it happen, but you never know)


----------



## Kreij (Nov 11, 2008)

You forgot, kill your puppy


----------



## tanusgreystar (Nov 11, 2008)

OK. Ijust asked because it seems some people have trouble with it, judging from some of the other posts, and I have fried a vid card (not using ATI tool) and I don't want to do it again. Also, can it be used in conjunction with Catalyst?


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 11, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> no, it will burn your house, steal your wife and drive off with her in your car



promise?


----------



## tanusgreystar (Nov 19, 2008)

I started using ATI tool and hit the find max core button. It got to the point where I got a message saying the vid card was no longer taking commands. The core slider kept going up and then I got a screen with black and white stripes. I rebooted and restarted ATI tool. I got a message saying the program was interrupted, possibly because of too much overclock. I thought when finding the max core, it would stop automatically when it got too high!!!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 19, 2008)

tanusgreystar said:


> I have ATI Radeon X1950 pro. Is it safe to run ATI tool with this card?? I want to oc it as much as possible without frying it. Thanks.



How is it not safe?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 19, 2008)

tanusgreystar said:


> I started using ATI tool and hit the find max core button. It got to the point where I got a message saying the vid card was no longer taking commands. The core slider kept going up and then I got a screen with black and white stripes. I rebooted and restarted ATI tool. I got a message saying the program was interrupted, possibly because of too much overclock. I thought when finding the max core, it would stop automatically when it got too high!!!



Dont use the find max buttons...jump in 10 MHz jumps and test with the cube until you see artifacts then back down the clocks until they go away. This works for both core and memory. After you find the max run some benches and games to be sure it is a safe clock, then set it to a profile so you can tick it on or off.


----------

